# Cost of extension per sq meter



## JANE ANN (13 Mar 2011)

I am having a small extension (9 sq meters) carried out at the back of my house and have received a quote from a builder which works out at 2,125 per sq meter.  Breakdown 50% materials/50% labour.  Explanation for price is down to amount of work involved and would be less per sq meter if larger.  (dublin area)   Would appreciate if anybody out there has had similar experiences, is this realistic?


----------



## Docarch (13 Mar 2011)

The devil is in the detail I'm afraid.

I was involved in one extension last year that cost E 2,800 / m.sq. and another one that cost E 1,200 / m.sq.  

The more expensive was small and had a lot of tricky details.  The cheaper one was large and relatively uncomplicated. 

For anybody on here to tell you that your E 2,125 / m.sq. is good, bad or indifferent is really licking their finger and sticking it in the air.

The key thing is to get at least 3 quotes from reputible builders and that will soon give the market cost for the job.


----------



## choccy (8 Apr 2011)

sounds crazy expensive and are you sure its only 9 square metres ? it hardly sounds worth the effort to spend so much for such small area.  for that price would expect v high end finish - what is making the price so expensive - are you doing major structural work ?. 
what does your architect think of the prices quoted  ? he/she should have a good feel for if the quote is competitive......if you don't have architect involved I would suggest you ask around and get a recommendation for a builder off someone you know-


----------



## onq (9 Apr 2011)

I agree with Doc Jane Ann, albeit it does sound on the high side.

Trouble is, there are setting up costs for all jobs and within a certain range they are not going to wor kout pro-rata vs the square footage.
Tight sites with awkward details, especially works to drainage underground and marrying in structures can rocket the price for little appreciate gain.

Initials costs will be administrative and insurance, the latter possibly being fixed withing a range but spread over the cost of the years work.
Much of the building cost will be making the "hole" through which to get into the extension!

ONQ.

     [broken link removed]

     All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied                  upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself -    should     legal       action     be    taken.
     Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to  advise         in            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue  reports    on   the        matters    at     hand


----------

